# Myrtle Beach State Park



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Going to MB State Park for our first outing in our new 21RS... anyone been there lately who could offer warnings/advice?
Would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Sparks said:


> Going to MB State Park for our first outing in our new 21RS... anyone been there lately who could offer warnings/advice?
> Would greatly appreciate it!


No advice....... Just wishes for a good trip. Let us know lhow you like the campground. I've stayed at Piratesland and hope soon to try Myrtle Beach Travel Park. I've always wondered how well the state park was maintained and if it's setup was nice.

Mike


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Never been there...yet!! Please tell us how you enjoyed camping there (pros + cons). Have fun + take pictures to share with us if you can!!!


----------



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

Roger, Wilco!

Love being a "man on a mission"!!

I will document as much as I can, and file a report upon return to home port ....








(Sorry, that's the sailor in me .....)

Thanks guys!

Sparks


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

The State Park is a "dry" Park. That being said, there is always the big coffee cup. They do have a nice beach. There are a few sites that have full hook up.


----------



## BKSides (Nov 3, 2006)

We were there the weekend after Memorial Day and had a good time. We were pleasantly suprised when we got there and found out that we had full hook ups at our site. It seemed as though most of them have full sites now. They also have a lot of activities for the kids, we went crabbing on the Pier and learned a good bit while there.

Everything was clean, hosts were helpful ad it beat paying the prices of the Lakewood/Ocean Lakes prices.

As far as the "dry", if that bothers you, my Solo cup was "wet" most of the time.

Have a great trip and enjoy yourself


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gosh, I haven't been to Myrtle Beach since, what, about 1974, right after my son was born!

I bet it's changed, huh?









Mark


----------



## Sparks5282 (Jul 11, 2007)

We're really looking forward to it.
Thanks for the inputs.

mswalt, I'll let you know how much it's probably changed.

Thanks again.

Sparks


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We were there from June 29th to July 7th of this year.. We had a blast. The beach was very nice and the children's activities were great. They did all of them. Steph and Daniel even did volunteer work cleaning up the beach. The sites were clean and nice. Everyone was very friendly. If you have a dog they can go on the beach after 4:00 pm and before 9:00 am.


----------

